# MOD: Auto Disable engine stop-start system



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

_*Disclaimer: Any person, who decides to perform this modification, does so at their own risk.
I shall not be liable for any kind of damage, whether direct or indirect, resulting from use of 
the information provided in this post.... Just don't do it!
*_

*There are many threads about how to disable the engine auto stop / start feature on new vehicles, this mod 
is just one more way to do it, but more vehicle specific. I will leave at the end of this post links to other threads 
that I found about this topic.*










*Parts:*

*DROK 12 Volt Timer Relay:* Amazon Link
*DROK 12 Volt Timer Relay: * Instruction Manual
*Adecco Cloth Tape:* Amazon Link
*Electric tape + soldering kit
[*]24 Gauge Wires:* Amazon Link


*To supply power to the Timer Relay I splice the cables going to the 12V auxiliary power outlet ( Same connection I used for my radar detector)
the brown wire is the negative, Green with Red is the positive. Always check voltage with Multi-meter.*











*DROK 12 Volt Timer Relay Connection Diagram*



















*More information about how to dissemble center console and access this wires on other vehicles can be found HERE.*

*There are many different way to connect this wires, I like to strip about 2 mm of the insulation on the wire with a knife,
solder the wires and cover with electrical tape. Then I wrap all the wiring with Cloth Tape.

I secured the Timer Relay module with Velcro.*











*Programming the Time Delay Module:

Product Function: P-2
T-1 ( Timer 1 = time module will wait to turn the relay on) at 30 sec.
T-2 ( Timer 2 = time relay will remain active) at 0.1 sec.
Mode C: Timer starts when module is power on, after 30 sec. relay activates for 0.1 sec.
*


*
Other Links:

SSAM Module Installation Instructions
SSAM Module Page link
Automatic Start Stop kill switch - The answer!! (Link 1) (Link 2)
Disable Start/Stop on Golf mkVII - VCDS tweak
Disable Start / Stop (MK2 Tiguan OBDeleven / VCDS Tweaks)


*


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Why not just disable it using coding? It's a proven method on other MQB platform VWs and costs nothing. Just a one-line code change in the Gateway module.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

southpawboston said:


> Why not just disable it using coding? It's a proven method on other MQB platform VWs and costs nothing. Just a one-line code change in the Gateway module.


2 reasons:

It will cause a permanent warning in the display panel... they may try to fix at the dealer during service.
I can turn the Auto Stop/Start back on when ever I choose to by pressing again the Auto stop/start button.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Maximilium said:


> 2 reasons:
> 
> It will cause a permanent warning in the display panel... they may try to fix at the dealer during service.
> I can turn the Auto Stop/Start back on when ever I choose to by pressing again the Auto stop/start button.


Nothing shows in my display that the auto start/stop is coded off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Neat hack but I also think vagcom change is the simplest way.
Surely it seems a better option than dismantling part of the instrument cluster, finding a place to secure the box, hacking in to the factory wiring harness then programming the box and hoping that where I placed it doesn't cause a button to get pressed and change the settings.
It seems you're connecting to switched ignition power and when it comes on you're waiting 30s then having the box press the Auto Start/Stop button via the harness. There seems to be a failure mode if you park, the engine shuts off but accessory power says on, when you start the engine again the box will no fire and you're back to needing to press the button manually.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Doing the voltage method using OBDeleven / VCDS the car display something like this:










I read same issue on other post. same goes if you disconnect a cable by the battery (GTI MK 7 Models)... if the Auto S/S is not ready to be used while activated,
it will show on the display panel that the system is not ready.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

gerardrjj said:


> It seems you're connecting to switched ignition power and when it comes on you're waiting 30s then having the box press the Auto Start/Stop button via the harness. There seems to be a failure mode if you park, the engine shuts off but accessory power says on, when you start the engine again the box will no fire and you're back to needing to press the button manually.



I have key-less entry on my car, once you hit the Stop (Start/Stop) button... ignition turns off, accessories turn off - if 
I restart - Engine turns on, accessories turn on... 30 sec later Auto S/S deactivates.

Tested also with the Remote Start and it works great (accessory is off until you press brakes + Start button = start engine... 30 sec later Auto S/S deactivates)

So this works OK if you have key-less entry... I cant really say how this module will behave on other cars.

Other modules are available, anti-SSA module for example, about $40 on ebay... this ones remembers the last state of the Auto S/S...


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

why everyone is disabling the feature? For me, I personally love it. I rent a lot of cars with it and when I test drove the Tiguan, I love it


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Maximilium said:


> Doing the voltage method using OBDeleven / VCDS the car display something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That icon is not there all the time, just when you're stopped and the feature would have wanted to engage. Seems minor to me.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

thewire said:


> why everyone is disabling the feature? For me, I personally love it. I rent a lot of cars with it and when I test drove the Tiguan, I love it


Engineer90 posted 2 videos at The Car Lounge that basically can explain better why some people do not like Auto S/S

Video: Why Not to Buy a Car with Stop/Start Technology
Video: The truth about engine stop start systems

I personally think We "The Car Owner" should be able to deactivate this feature permanent without modifications just like any other feature on the new cars, I really don't like
when I have to deactivate a feature every single time I start the car, is very annoying.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Maximilium said:


> Doing the voltage method using OBDeleven / VCDS the car display something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines coded off. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

blitz869 said:


> Mines coded off.


Doesn't turn on when your car comes to a full stop?
Do you have instructions on how to do it?
What car do you have?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Maximilium said:


> Doesn't turn on when your car comes to a full stop?
> Do you have instructions on how to do it?
> What car do you have?


No it doesn’t come back on when I come to a stop. I coded it off with obd11 first day I got it. It’s a 2018 Tiguan Highline R-Line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

blitz869 said:


> Nothing shows in my display that the auto start/stop is coded off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. The voltage threshold coding mod should not trigger a display warning, but I haven't verified this on a Tig with digital cockpit.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

southpawboston said:


> Right. The voltage threshold coding mod does not trigger a display warning.


You guys used the OBDeleven long coding or App?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Maximilium said:


> You guys used the OBDeleven long coding or App?


Manual coding.

Module 19 Gateway --> Start/stop start voltage limit --> change voltage from 7.6 V to 12.1 V


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

southpawboston said:


> Manual coding.
> 
> Module 19 Gateway --> Start/stop start voltage limit --> change voltage from 7.6 V to 12.1 V


That is the one I try on my car. (I have OBDeleven ) .. possible VW did an upgrade on the 2019 vehicles? I will like to know what others have to say about it.

Still... I want to be able to activate the Auto S/S with a push of a button.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

thewire said:


> why everyone is disabling the feature? For me, I personally love it. I rent a lot of cars with it and when I test drove the Tiguan, I love it


First of all, stopping the engine in traffic is illegal in many states.
It means you can't get out of the way if some emergency happens.
Second is that starting the engine is extremely hard on everything.
That is when almost all bearing wear happens because there is no oil pressure for a few seconds.
Starters also quickly wear out.
And you will use more gas recharging the battery than you could have saved by having the engine off for a few seconds.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Also on the negative side, it encourages bad driving habits, or at least it did for me when I had a rental car with stop start. I didn't know there was a way to turn it off, so in order to make the vehicle not shut off at stops signs, it couldn't be brought to a full stop. In order to make sure it was ready to go when a light turned green, the brake has to be let off early so the stupid thing will start and be ready to move with traffic. It just seems wrong to not allow the engine some time to get the oil flowing, etc. before stepping on the accelerator. 


Can the VW dealer permanently disable the stop/start feature? I'm well aware of aftermarket programmers (I have one for my diesel truck), but one of the main reasons we bought the Tig was that I do not have to work on it for 72,000 miles! I will do nothing that might jeopardize that freedom from busted knuckles. Once the warranty runs out its a different story, but I'd rather not wait that long to fix this problem feature.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

IbsFt said:


> Can the VW dealer permanently disable the stop/start feature? I'm well aware of aftermarket programmers (I have one for my diesel truck), but one of the main reasons we bought the Tig was that I do not have to work on it for 72,000 miles! I will do nothing that might jeopardize that freedom from busted knuckles. Once the warranty runs out its a different story, but I'd rather not wait that long to fix this problem feature.


A dealer will not disable this "feature" for legal reasons, because it is part of the emissions system. The primary purpose of having an auto start/stop system is to game the emissions testing procedure.
However, it can be permanently disabled with VCDS, ODB11, or Carista (and maybe other tools too). You just need a tool that can access controller "adaptation channels" It can also be manually controller with the switch IF you install a little circuit board from eBay that "remembers" whether it was on or off when you restart the car.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> First of all, stopping the engine in traffic is illegal in many states.
> It means you can't get out of the way if some emergency happens.
> Second is that starting the engine is extremely hard on everything.
> That is when almost all bearing wear happens because there is no oil pressure for a few seconds.
> ...


I can't find a single reference to start/stop being illegal anywhere - it may be illegal to fully turn the car off, but with the system the engine restarts as soon as you lift off the brake so your point is moot. Also it's illegal to IDLE in many states. 

As far as engine wear, I agree with you that inevitably there will be more load - however the starter motors are rated to far higher cycles than conventional starter motors, and considering how nearly every automaker is incorporating it into their cars and there hasn't been widespread issue with premature failure of starter motors, again your point is anecdotal at best. 

Lastly, it's not to save gas - it's to cut down on emissions.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> A dealer will not disable this "feature" for legal reasons, because it is part of the emissions system. The primary purpose of having an auto start/stop system is to game the emissions testing procedure.
> However, it can be permanently disabled with VCDS, ODB11, or Carista (and maybe other tools too). You just need a tool that can access controller "adaptation channels" It can also be manually controller with the switch IF you install a little circuit board from eBay that "remembers" whether it was on or off when you restart the car.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


Thanks Don. Is there any way VW might void the warranty if those settings were changed by the owner? Which of the listed tools would you recommend, VCDS looks like the one I'd want to use. I'm not a fan of cutting and splicing wires on a brand new car so the black box is out.



Just some general information of why the stop/start cannot be permanently turned off in the US.
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a...-to-deactivate-stopstart-systems-temporarily/


> Automakers get incentives to do it this way from the Environmental Protection Agency. If the vehicle’s stop/start system is nonlatching and automatically turns on whenever you start the car, the EPA’s fuel-economy test results will be calculated only when the system is engaged. But if a vehicle’s stop/start system can be permanently turned off, then the vehicle’s fuel economy is tested both when stop/start is active and when it’s off. The EPA then averages the two tests for a resulting fuel-economy rating found on the car’s window sticker—which is certain to be lower.
> 
> Since stop/start is estimated to boost fuel economy by 4 to 5 percent using the EPA test cycle, according to Buick, obviously it has a positive effect on the fuel-economy rating. Carmakers who have nonlatching stop/start systems also qualify for additional “off cycle” emissions credits from the EPA, and those can be applied to meet their overall targets for Corporate Average Fuel Economy standards.


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*auto stop/statrt function disable*

On the 2018 tiguan 2.0 there is a knob on the console for different driving modes. switch it to mountain and stop/start is disabled. also there is a 
disable switch but has to be activated each time you get in the vehicle. This is overall a better way than to cut-into the system


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

IbsFt said:


> Also on the negative side, it encourages bad driving habits, or at least it did for me when I had a rental car with stop start. I didn't know there was a way to turn it off, so in order to make the vehicle not shut off at stops signs, it couldn't be brought to a full stop. In order to make sure it was ready to go when a light turned green, the brake has to be let off early so the stupid thing will start and be ready to move with traffic. It just seems wrong to not allow the engine some time to get the oil flowing, etc. before stepping on the accelerator.
> 
> 
> Can the VW dealer permanently disable the stop/start feature? I'm well aware of aftermarket programmers (I have one for my diesel truck), but one of the main reasons we bought the Tig was that I do not have to work on it for 72,000 miles! I will do nothing that might jeopardize that freedom from busted knuckles. Once the warranty runs out its a different story, but I'd rather not wait that long to fix this problem feature.


Or you could just turn the steering wheel slightly instead of letting off the brake early.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

blitz869 said:


> No it doesn’t come back on when I come to a stop. I coded it off with obd11 first day I got it. It’s a 2018 Tiguan Highline R-Line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what coding did you use to make sure the icon doesn't come back? i did the voltage coding method but the icon pops up at a stop. doesn't bother me but if i can get rid of it, sure.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ebg_51 said:


> On the 2018 tiguan 2.0 there is a knob on the console for different driving modes. switch it to mountain and stop/start is disabled. also there is a
> disable switch but has to be activated each time you get in the vehicle. This is overall a better way than to cut-into the system


That's off-road mode which also activates hdc. You don't want to be driving 100% of the time in this mode..

It also cancels out park assist.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

southpawboston said:


> Why not just disable it using coding? It's a proven method on other MQB platform VWs and costs nothing. Just a one-line code change in the Gateway module.


Another reason is that it appears that the 2020 Tiguan is not allowing a software "fix" to disable start/stop.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> That's off-road mode which also activates hdc. You don't want to be driving 100% of the time in this mode..
> 
> It also cancels out park assist.


Go into off-road custom mode. There you can set everything in normal so you won’t ruin anything driving on pavement/daily driving. I use it all the time cause I like the hill assist to keep from rolling back. 


Kurt


----------



## mwarrior (May 12, 2020)

I'm glad I found this thread. I had gotten the ODB11 to get rid of the start/stop without knowing that it doesn't work for the 2020 Tiguan. Luckily I can use that dongle for other things.

I did get the DROK module and got it installed last night. It works great!!!!

Pretty easy install except I messed up finding the right brown/purple cable. I think there is only one brown/purple cable problem was the lighting I had tricked my sight. Either way that part was easy to test as both cables must have no resistance (0 ohm) between when the button is pressed. I tested this as it should be, with the ignition off.

I used the 12v supply from the same place as the OP, which is the 12v Aux power/lighter socket.

The setup of the drok module was easy once you know what you are doing. The instructions are missing a couple parts but a quick youtube search helped a great deal.

Thank you OP!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

mwarrior said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I had gotten the ODB11 to get rid of the start/stop without knowing that it doesn't work for the 2020 Tiguan. Luckily I can use that dongle for other things.
> 
> I did get the DROK module and got it installed last night. It works great!!!!
> 
> ...


You could’ve just unplugged the stop start connector at the battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

